# delta rock well planer parts NEED HELP



## porta mill (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a delta rockwell planer modle 22-401 I need the belt that turns the knife assembally , called alll over the east coast today everyone tells me obsolite no longer aviable. called delta tech dept they gave me the type and out side circumfrence but no know supplier .it is a very narrow belt maby 3/8 inch wide by 66 15/16 O.c.. any one with any ideas where i might fing one, the help would be appreciated


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I was thinking of the leather belts that are composed of individual links, but it may be a bit wide. You might try a google search listing the size of the belt in the search. Good luck,
Mike Hawkins:blink:


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

Assumeing a V-belt is what your looking for, you don't really say what type of belt it is you need. Fenner Drives does make a 3/8 ths of an inch wide PowerTwist link V-belt. It will cost more than a regular V-belt, but worth every penny. You can adjust it to any length, and it reduces vibration quite a bit. I buy mine by the foot locally at Motion Industries. So far I have the 1/2 inch version on two Contractor tablesaws, the bandsaw is next. If you choose not to go that route and try to find a regular V-belt, go to a electric motor shop, DO NOT go to a auto parts store. The angle on the sides of a automotive belt are different than a electric motor belt and will not fit your pulleys correctly. I was told this by a partsman with many years of experience in auto parts sales when he asked what the belt I was looking for fit.


----------



## 99flhr (Oct 28, 2008)

a belt that is 3/8ths wide on the the outer portion is a "3L" belt
McMaster- Carr Supply Co of Cleve. OH lists 3L belts from 26" to 74"
As an example p/n 6190K84 is $6.42 
"trade size" is 3L660 (3/8ths x 66)
Their catalog (3300 pages) is available for on line viewing.
Take careful measurements before ordering.
Hope this helps

EDIT: Their selection of hard to find fasteners and hardware is outstanding.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

porta mill said:


> I have a delta rockwell planer modle 22-401 I need the belt that turns the knife assembally , called alll over the east coast today everyone tells me obsolite no longer aviable. called delta tech dept they gave me the type and out side circumfrence but no know supplier .it is a very narrow belt maby 3/8 inch wide by 66 15/16 O.c.. any one with any ideas where i might fing one, the help would be appreciated



Pota Mill Your one stope shop for ALL old tools is www.owwm.com The folks on that site know all and tell all about old tools.


----------



## Walter_Lars (Dec 4, 2008)

check this people out 
I used them to find a drive for a older table they came up with a part that fits a differant table saw 
and they work on woodworking tools a lot 

Mike's Tools - Woodworking Tools, Metalworking Tools, Power Tools, Cordless Tools, Used Tools - Mike's Tools


----------



## imjunkman (Jun 30, 2009)

*Rockwell 22-401 planer belt*

Hi. Wondering if you ever found anywhere to purchase this belt or have one made. I am in need of same belt. Thanks


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

*Delta 22-401 Planer Part*

Delta has discontinued the Delta planer part you are looking for, but an alternative belt can be found using part # 3L670 (the 3L for 3/8" and the 670 for the 67" length). It looks like there is a brand called Gates that sells this size of belt. If you google "Gates 3L670" I think you may find what you are looking for. 
Good luck!


----------



## TomD (Dec 3, 2007)

Any industrial supply can provide a belt, Graingers, McMaster-Carr or your local NAPA dealer can get you the correct size.

Tom


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

Most powertrain part suppliers will have the Dayton or Gates brands of belts. Even cogged belts. If I can find the dimensions I never go OEM.


----------



## hjcllc (Oct 22, 2009)

*22-401 planer belt*

if your planer is ser. no. 158-6340 or higher you need a 7m1700 polyflex. This is identical to part no 22-424 which is discontinued through delta. royalsupply.com has it sku # 89031700. I just replaced mine and it matches up perfectly.

I am having a hard time finding var. feed drive belt 1202118 it is a double coged v belt 46" x 3/8 top 1/4 bottom and 5/16 tall. I guess belt is coged top and bottom so it can flex over small diameter motor pulley. Anybody got any idea where to find one of these?


----------



## klogan (Feb 6, 2010)

*variable speed v-belt for Rockwell 13X6 planer*



hjcllc said:


> if your planer is ser. no. 158-6340 or higher you need a 7m1700 polyflex. This is identical to part no 22-424 which is discontinued through delta. royalsupply.com has it sku # 89031700. I just replaced mine and it matches up perfectly.
> 
> I am having a hard time finding var. feed drive belt 1202118 it is a double coged v belt 46" x 3/8 top 1/4 bottom and 5/16 tall. I guess belt is coged top and bottom so it can flex over small diameter motor pulley. Anybody got any idea where to find one of these?


Thank you for the heads up on the cutterhead drive belt. I am using the last one I purchased from Rockwell years ago but I know it won't last forever. I just ordered three of the 7m1700 polyflex.

I have owned my planer for 32 years. I have the double-sided cog belt for my variable feed drive. I replaced my original belt years ago and my present one is now missing a number of the cogs on the outside diameter. Though my memory is somewhat dim, I seem to recall the double-sided cogging to differ from the original. The original had cogging on one side only I believe, possibly the inside. Having said that, I think it would be entirely safe to purchase a belt with lateral cogging on the inside only. I will do that for my own planer.


----------



## Kenn Brooks (Jan 21, 2011)

*Rockwell Model 22-401 planer*

I need a new cutterhead drive belt for my Rockwell 13" planer (Model 22-401). Did you find one or did you find a substitute? Kenn Brooks


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

I just read this thread. I read it because I scored one of these planers today for $50. I took it to my boss's shop and it fired right up. I bought it not know if it worked or not. Its 3 phase. So, I either need to get a 3 phase converter, or a single phase motor for it, or sell it to somebody who already has 3 phase


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mjdtexan said:


> I just read this thread. I read it because I scored one of these planers today for $50. I took it to my boss's shop and it fired right up. I bought it not know if it worked or not. Its 3 phase. So, I either need to get a 3 phase converter, or a single phase motor for it, or sell it to somebody who already has 3 phase


Give ya $51 for it!?!?!?


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

firemedic said:


> Give ya $51 for it!?!?!?


You would have to supplement that with quite a bit of crawdads and get those guys in Gonzales to quit whinning about the Texan (me) taking the grand championship BBQ trophy last year


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mjdtexan said:


> You would have to supplement that with quite a bit of crawdads and get those guys in Gonzales to quit whinning about the Texan (me) taking the grand championship BBQ trophy last year


Hahaha... I'm pretty sure a few guys from my dept competed in that!!! Funny stuff!

I could arrange for BOTH of those!... But doubt it'd be worth the drive for me...


----------



## klogan (Feb 6, 2010)

*Rockwell 13X6 planer belts*

for 13X6 Rockwell Planer 

web page for the cutterhead drive belt - http://shop.limct.com/page=shop/flypage&product_id=3077&category_id=8e2ed5240e997856fa679e45e5908ccc

web page for variable speed drive belt - http://www.m-and-d.com/GA-3L670.html (you can get this belt from LIMCT as well)

LIMCT ordered the cutterhead drive belt from Gates - It was a special order item. I got three of each at the same time.

For the person with the three phase motor. I purchased at least three of my machines with three phase motors and converted all them to single phase motors. Your magnetic starter will need an upgrade as well. You will need to convert that as single phase as well.


----------



## klogan (Feb 6, 2010)

The URL for the cutterhead drive belt is - http://shop.limct.com/?page=shop/fl...&category_id=8e2ed5240e997856fa679e45e5908ccc

Sorry. I removed the ? from after .com I don't know why I did that. Please try this new URL


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

klogan said:


> for 13X6 Rockwell Planer
> 
> web page for the cutterhead drive belt - http://shop.limct.com/page=shop/flypage&product_id=3077&category_id=8e2ed5240e997856fa679e45e5908ccc
> 
> ...


Klogan, do you have a part number for that single phase motor and the new switch?


----------



## tools1304 (Mar 7, 2013)

*22 401 belt*



porta mill said:


> I have a delta rockwell planer modle 22-401 I need the belt that turns the knife assembally , called alll over the east coast today everyone tells me obsolite no longer aviable. called delta tech dept they gave me the type and out side circumfrence but no know supplier .it is a very narrow belt maby 3/8 inch wide by 66 15/16 O.c.. any one with any ideas where i might fing one, the help would be appreciated


had similar issue replace top pulley with one for avx profile which is slightly
larger but smaller than an a belt and get the bottom motor pulley turned
to this profile get a belt from gates ,daco etc. problem solved


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Been more than 4 years, wonder if Porta Mill ever find a belt.


----------



## jimwaldhaus (Oct 3, 2013)

*Delta Rockwell 22-401 belts issues questions ?*

In the thread about Delta Rockwell 22-401 belts issue I am still a bit 
confused / need clarification. There is the question about belts .
One is that of cutter head drive belt as to what size belt. I read that a 3/8" x 66 15/16" belt is called for. Recommendation is Gates 3L670.
Somewhere is mentioned that if your planer is serial#158-6340 or higher to use Gates 3L670 or 7m1700 polyflex belt which is same as manual part #22-424 . My planer is serial #156-9671 . So my manual says required cutter head drive belt to be part #22-424 Okay then Gates3L670 should work and so should 7m1700 I guess I am right with that logic. The other belt is variable feed drive belt . The confusion here enters in when at some point it begins to be called variable speed drive belt which could be thought to be cutter head drive belt .The variable feed drive belt part #49-169 in manual called in this thread variable speed drive belt . Anyhow 3 belts are recommended in the thread 2 of which are Gates 3L670 and 7m1700
polyflex the other belt is shop.limct.com/page=shop/flyp...679e45e5908.This being called cutter head drive belt .I am unsure if the the variable feed belt is supposed to be one of the belts called for and it is supposed to be 46"x3/8" on top and 1/4" on bottom x5/16" high with lateral cogs on inside of belt . Iam going to see if 679e45e5908 is such a belt . Otherwise perhaps the idea expounded by(tools1304) as to replacing top pulley with one that has avx profile and turn bottom pulley to same profile . This may be 
a solution .I am not sure as to what you refer is avx profile if you could explain that I would appreciate it . Thanks ,Jim


----------



## jimwaldhaus (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi my name is Jim and I had some questions on your post back in March about 22-401 belts issues on Rockwell planers . You mentioned something about replacing top pulley with avx profile 
pulley . I am not familiar with that avx terminology . I thought your suggestion could work for me . I am in hopes you can explain some more about such pulley. I do have means to open up 
the bottom pulley to same profile I only need to see what that is . Thanks much , Jim


----------

